# Special Agent Aaron Garcia



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Special Agent Aaron Garcia 
*Union Pacific Railroad Police Department
Railroad Police*
End of Watch: Wednesday, May 7, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, May 7, 2008
*Incident Location:* California
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Special Agent Aaron Garcia was killed in a single vehicle accident on Highway 111 in Mecca, California, while on patrol. The accident occurred shortly before 12:30 am.

Agent Garcia had served with the Union Pacific Police Department for 2.5 years. He is survived by his wife and children.
Agency Contact Information
Union Pacific Railroad Police Department
1400 Douglas Street
Omaha, NE 68179

Phone: (402) 544-5000

_*Please contact the Union Pacific Railroad Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

